# how to plumb a non-drilled tank to sump..



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

If I were to set up a sump directly below my reef aquarium, what type of plumbing, hose, pumps, would i need?

I understand sump design. but I don't know how to do the overflow, shut off/flood control. or the power of the pump needed to recirculate water.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

You either need to buy a hang-on overflow or use a pump to get the water out of the tank. I know some people use maxi-jets to pump the water out. The problem with doing it the pump way is that if one of the pumps fail you will have a flood on your hands.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this one for the drilled tanks, but it can help anyway

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22852

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

could i do fill the sump through siphon? and if the water level drops past the siphon then there wont be risk of flood..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Except when the siphon breaks and the tank keeps filling 

Drill your tank. It'll be the best option.


----------



## gjj25 (Jan 25, 2011)

there is another way.. you can create an overflow box.. if you want any idea's on how to do it.. i can help you out.. i have one on my 180 and my 175 and my 135... and they run all the time.. and i dont have any problems. 


so let me know..


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18358

I have one of the dual overflows running on my 150 gallon which is not drilled. And it's been running for over a year without any issues.

Whenever there is a power loss the siphon doesn't break and stops draining once it's below the overflow box and then when power comes back on the pump starts up again and everything is back to normal.

In fact that's how I do my water changes is to turn off power to my return pump. Water drains into the sump until it's below the line, and then when I'm done power back on.

Take care,
Aaron


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Non drilled sump systems are scary. Just my experience/opinion.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I operate a salt water aquarium shop and my shop runs on siphons. Done correctly they are trouble free in my experience. Even two banks of tanks that are drilled are using siphons to tie the sumps together.

I did a lot of research online looking at various designs and decided that I could do it better and came up with my own take on it. What I didn't like about the DIY that I saw out there was that they took up to much space. The reason the DIY's are so large is that they use a couple of loops to insure that intake and return are always submerged so that when the power cuts out and comes back on the siphon will auto start on its own. I just redesigned what I saw so that it had the same functionality but in a much tighter package. I'm doing 3000 gph on a 240 gal bank of tanks though siphons in one case and it works flawlessly. My other banks have a lower flow rate but it works fine in all cases.

You do have to remove the air from the top loop of the siphon every once in while but I just use check valves epoxied into the top of the top loop which allows me to attach an air hose and suck out the air with out any real effort.

As I type I realize pictures would be much better so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

If you have a tank smaller than 38 gallons, I have a hang on back overflow for sale. It is from lifereef and is a very trusted brand. LMK if you are interested as its just collecting dust in my basement.

Heres a link to their website:
http://www.lifereef.com/frame.html


----------

